# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Van Seroxat naar Paroxetine

## yellow45

Hallo allemaal
graag zou ik jullie mening of ervaring hierover willen horen.

Ik heb een schoonzus van 44 jaar die verstandelijk gehandicapt is door zuurstofgebrek bij haar geboorte.
Heeft vanaf eind 2000 seroxat gekregen deze heeft ze gehad tot maart 2003 daarna is ze overgegaan naar paroxetine en nu zijn haar klachten
-bijna niet meer kunnen lopen(stijve spieren)
-altijd zegt ze dat ze moe is
-altijd als je er komt slaapt ze
-heeft urineincontinetie
-last van verstopping
-trilt en beeft heel erg
-transpiatie
-toename lichaamsgewicht

deze klachten zijn de afgelopen 5 jaar ontstaan ik denk zelf dat dit komt door de overgang naar paroxetine zou dit kunnen ?
Hoop dat ik snel iets van jullie hierover hoor heb namelijk woensdag ook een gesprek met een arts die gespecialiseerd is in verstandelijk gehandicapten.

Groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Yellow45

Hieronder heb ik de bijwerkingen van Paroxetine:
Op welke bijwerkingen moet ik letten?

Behalve het gewenste effect kan dit middel bijwerkingen geven. Dit is het geval bij één op de vier tot vijf mensen.

De belangrijkste bijwerkingen zijn maagdarmklachten, slapeloosheid, hoofdpijn, zweten, trillen, seksule stoornissen, droge mond, sufheid, wazig zien, bloedingen, gewichtsveranderingen, overgevoeligheid en rusteloosheid.

De meeste bijwerkingen verdwijnen na een of twee weken gebruik als u gewend bent geraakt aan het middel.

Regelmatig

* Maagdarmklachten, zoals misselijkheid, diarree en krampen. Dit gaat meestal binnen enkele dagen over, als u gewend bent geraakt aan het middel. U heeft minder last van deze bijwerkingen als u het middel met wat voedsel inneemt. Ook kunt u de arts vragen een dosering voor te schrijven waarmee u langzamer opbouwt.
* Sufheid, slaperigheid en een verminderd reactievermogen. Dit is vooral lastig bij activiteiten waarbij uw oplettendheid erg nodig is, zoals autorijden, het beklimmen van een ladder of het bewaken van een proces op het werk. Onderneem daarom geen risicovolle activiteiten.
* Slapeloosheid. Heeft u hier last van, neem het middel dan altijd 's ochtends in.
* Hoofdpijn, rusteloosheid, verwardheid, angst en nervositeit. Dit treedt vooral op aan het begin van de behandeling en wordt vanzelf minder.
* Zweten, trillen en bibberen. De ziekte van Parkinson kan door paroxetine verergeren. Raadpleeg uw arts als u hier te veel last van heeft.
* Seksuele stoornissen, zoals minder zin in vrijen, moeilijke erectie en te late zaadlozing. Deze bijwerkingen gaan over als u met het middel stopt. Neem contact op met uw arts als u hier last van heeft.
* Droge mond. Hierdoor kunnen zich eerder gaatjes in uw gebit ontwikkelen. Poets en flos daarom extra goed als u merkt dat u last heeft van een droge mond. Laat eventueel de tandarts vaker controleren.

Soms

* Wazig zien.
* Sneller en langer bloeden bij een verwonding. Dit merkt u ook aan blauwe plekken en bloedneuzen. Raadpleeg uw arts als u daar vaak last van heeft. Dit middel kan problemen geven bij bloedingen. Meld daarom bij uw arts dat u dit middel gebruikt wanneer u een operatie moet ondergaan.
* Gewichtsverandering. Vraag uw huisarts om een verwijzing naar een diëtist als de gewichtsverandering te groot en ongewenst is.
* Moeilijk stil kunnen zitten en rusteloosheid. Vooral mensen met de Ziekte van Parkinson, kunnen hier meer last van krijgen. Raadpleeg uw arts als dit gebeurt, mogelijk moet de dosering van paroxetine worden verlaagd.

Zeer zelden

* Soms treedt overgevoeligheid voor dit middel op. Dit merkt u aan huiduitslag en galbulten, soms treedt ook koorts op. Raadpleeg bij deze verschijnselen uw arts. Geef aan de apotheek door dat u overgevoelig bent voor paroxetine. Het apotheekteam kan er dan op letten dat u het middel niet opnieuw krijgt.
* Leveraandoeningen. Dit kunt u merken aan een gevoelige, opgezwollen buik of aan een gele verkleuring van het oogwit of van de huid. Waarschuw dan een arts.
* Stemmingsverandering, toename van depressieve gedachten, vijandige gevoelens naar zichzelf of anderen. Dit kan zich uiten in agressie, zelfverwonding of gedachten aan zelfmoord. Neem contact met uw arts op als depressieve gevoelens juist toenemen of verergeren. Jongeren onder de 18 jaar hebben meer kans op deze bijwerkingen. Artsen schrijven dit middel daarom meestal niet aan hen voor.
* Bij mensen met epilepsie kan een aanval worden uitgelokt. Overleg hierover met uw arts.
* Als u diabetes mellitus heeft: u kunt eerder een te laag bloedglucosegehalte (hypo) krijgen door dit middel. Controleer daarom vaker uw bloedglucosegehalte.

Raadpleeg uw arts als u te veel last heeft van een van de bovengenoemde bijwerkingen, of als u andere bijwerkingen ervaart, waar u zich zorgen over maakt.

De werkende stof in Seroxat is overigens ook Paroxetine
Hieronder de bijwerkingen van Seroxat:
Op welke bijwerkingen moet ik letten?

Behalve het gewenste effect kan dit middel bijwerkingen geven. Dit is het geval bij één op de vier tot vijf mensen.

De belangrijkste bijwerkingen zijn maagdarmklachten, slapeloosheid, hoofdpijn, zweten, trillen, seksule stoornissen, droge mond, sufheid, wazig zien, bloedingen, gewichtsveranderingen, overgevoeligheid en rusteloosheid.

De meeste bijwerkingen verdwijnen na een of twee weken gebruik als u gewend bent geraakt aan het middel.

Regelmatig

* Maagdarmklachten, zoals misselijkheid, diarree en krampen. Dit gaat meestal binnen enkele dagen over, als u gewend bent geraakt aan het middel. U heeft minder last van deze bijwerkingen als u het middel met wat voedsel inneemt. Ook kunt u de arts vragen een dosering voor te schrijven waarmee u langzamer opbouwt.
* Sufheid, slaperigheid en een verminderd reactievermogen. Dit is vooral lastig bij activiteiten waarbij uw oplettendheid erg nodig is, zoals autorijden, het beklimmen van een ladder of het bewaken van een proces op het werk. Onderneem daarom geen risicovolle activiteiten.
* Slapeloosheid. Heeft u hier last van, neem het middel dan altijd 's ochtends in.
* Hoofdpijn, rusteloosheid, verwardheid, angst en nervositeit. Dit treedt vooral op aan het begin van de behandeling en wordt vanzelf minder.
* Zweten, trillen en bibberen. De ziekte van Parkinson kan door paroxetine verergeren. Raadpleeg uw arts als u hier te veel last van heeft.
* Seksuele stoornissen, zoals minder zin in vrijen, moeilijke erectie en te late zaadlozing. Deze bijwerkingen gaan over als u met het middel stopt. Neem contact op met uw arts als u hier last van heeft.
* Droge mond. Hierdoor kunnen zich eerder gaatjes in uw gebit ontwikkelen. Poets en flos daarom extra goed als u merkt dat u last heeft van een droge mond. Laat eventueel de tandarts vaker controleren.

Soms

* Wazig zien.
* Sneller en langer bloeden bij een verwonding. Dit merkt u ook aan blauwe plekken en bloedneuzen. Raadpleeg uw arts als u daar vaak last van heeft. Dit middel kan problemen geven bij bloedingen. Meld daarom bij uw arts dat u dit middel gebruikt wanneer u een operatie moet ondergaan.
* Gewichtsverandering. Vraag uw huisarts om een verwijzing naar een diëtist als de gewichtsverandering te groot en ongewenst is.
* Moeilijk stil kunnen zitten en rusteloosheid. Vooral mensen met de Ziekte van Parkinson, kunnen hier meer last van krijgen. Raadpleeg uw arts als dit gebeurt, mogelijk moet de dosering van paroxetine worden verlaagd.

Zeer zelden

* Soms treedt overgevoeligheid voor dit middel op. Dit merkt u aan huiduitslag en galbulten, soms treedt ook koorts op. Raadpleeg bij deze verschijnselen uw arts. Geef aan de apotheek door dat u overgevoelig bent voor paroxetine. Het apotheekteam kan er dan op letten dat u het middel niet opnieuw krijgt.
* Leveraandoeningen. Dit kunt u merken aan een gevoelige, opgezwollen buik of aan een gele verkleuring van het oogwit of van de huid. Waarschuw dan een arts.
* Stemmingsverandering, toename van depressieve gedachten, vijandige gevoelens naar zichzelf of anderen. Dit kan zich uiten in agressie, zelfverwonding of gedachten aan zelfmoord. Neem contact met uw arts op als depressieve gevoelens juist toenemen of verergeren. Jongeren onder de 18 jaar hebben meer kans op deze bijwerkingen. Artsen schrijven dit middel daarom meestal niet aan hen voor.
* Bij mensen met epilepsie kan een aanval worden uitgelokt. Overleg hierover met uw arts.
* Als u diabetes mellitus heeft: u kunt eerder een te laag bloedglucosegehalte (hypo) krijgen door dit middel. Controleer daarom vaker uw bloedglucosegehalte.

Raadpleeg uw arts als u te veel last heeft van een van de bovengenoemde bijwerkingen, of als u andere bijwerkingen ervaart, waar u zich zorgen over maakt.

Of deze verschijnselen echt van de verwisseling af zouden komen weet ik niet, dit zou je a.s. woensdag even moeten informeren bij de desbetreffende arts.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## gabry

@ yellow

Kan absoluut, ik heb zelf ook klachten gehad na de afschaffinf van seroxat.
Andere fabrikant, andere samenstelling andere hulpstoffen, ook ik bleek daar heel gevoelig voor te zijn.
Al vinden Dokters en apothekers dat dit eigenlijk niet kan.
HET KAN WEL DEGELIJK!!!
Gr. Gabry

----------


## yellow45

Hoi Gabry
ben blij met je reactie nu weet ik tenminste dat ik op een goed spoor zit.
Ik heb inmiddels een gesprek gehad met die arts en die was wel voor reden vatbaar,hij gaat de paroxetine langszaam aan afbouwen om te kijken of ze dan anders reageert(dit gaat wel een poosje duren).
Mijn schoonzus had 30mg en is nu naar 20mg gegaan, volgens deze arts gaat dit zonder problemen maar vanaf 20mg moet het heel langzaam dat schijnt een drempel te zijn.
Bij haar is dit wel moeilijk te bekijken want de laatste 5 jaar is ze geestelijk zover achteruit gegaan, ze heeft nu nog maar het verstand van een vijfjarige.
Maar als ik meer weet laat ik weer van me horen, ben nog wel druk aan het lezen op het forum.

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Yellow,

Fijn dat de arts voor rede vatbaar is, hopelijk heeft je schoonzus snel minder last van de bijwerkingen... Heel veel sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## gabry

@yellow,

Gelukkig dan heb je al heel wat gewonnen...
Het is idd zeer belangrijk dat je zeer tergend langzaam afbouwt.
Ik zelf bouw 1mg. per 14 dagen af.
Het is langzaam maar NODIG!!! Anders krijgt ze toch afkickverschijnselen!
Heel veel sterkte ermee!
Groetjes Gabry

----------

